# Called Rogers about data plan for iPhone



## fsy (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

Just got my iPhone 2 days ago and I love it, yesterday I called rogers regarding data plans for my iPhone,​ after being transfared 100 times I fined got to talk to the right person.

I tolled him that I just got an iphone and that I would like to get a data plan for it, his response was "you have 2 options"

2MM $15/month plan
or the $7 unlimited plan

Then I asked him if I go with the $7 plan will it work with my iPhone? His response was "we can't garante because the iPhone is not supprted by rogers yet

My question is what data plans do you use ? Are u happy with it ? Or do you have and other suggestions? 

Thank you


[/LIST]


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

1 GB for $65 is the best choice right now. Supposedly Rogers is coming out with new data plans soonish. There are other threads about this and lots of info on howardforums.com


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

the $7 unlimited plan is working for people right now, for how much longer is anyones guess. I wouldn't risk a $2000 bill for a month of two of unlimited data.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

first time data dispute is easy to get waived. just ask, regular CSR can do it no problem.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fsy said:


> 2MM $15/month plan
> or the $7 unlimited plan


What does the '2MM' stand for?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> What does the '2MM' stand for?


I would assume it was a typo, meaning 2 MB's.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

titans88 said:


> I would assume it was a typo, meaning 2 MB's.


I thought so, but that did not seem like logical options. 2MB's for $15 or Unlimted for $7

Why would anyone pick the $15 option?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> I thought so, but that did not seem like logical options. 2MB's for $15 or Unlimted for $7
> 
> Why would anyone pick the $15 option?


I guess the only reason someone would choose the $15 option is the fear the $7 plan may not pan out. As the Rogers rep. indicated to the OP, Rogers does not guarantee the plan to work with the iPhone.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

titans88, what plan are you on? I see you have an iPhone. Do you use the browser and email and google maps? What is it costing you? 

I am interested in knowing because I may join the party and just go buy one.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> titans88, what plan are you on? I see you have an iPhone. Do you use the browser and email and google maps? What is it costing you?
> 
> I am interested in knowing because I may join the party and just go buy one.


Right now, I do not have a data plan. I've stuck with my original plan for the time being, as i'm generally within range of a wireless network I have access to (home and work). I pay around $40/month, have unlimited evenings, weekend, 2000 daytime minutes, 2500 text messages, voicemail, call display etc. I don't know if that plan is offered anymore. I essentially have an old $18 (with a few options added and system access fee) plan Rogers used to offer. My fiancee worked for Rogers and we got deal on digital cable, internet, cell phones, movie rentals etc.

I think i'll grab a data plan sometime this summer, after Rogers is supposedly releasing a tiered data system.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> I thought so, but that did not seem like logical options. 2MB's for $15 or Unlimted for $7
> 
> Why would anyone pick the $15 option?


The 2MB for $15 is any kind of data while the unlimited for $7 is WAP data (meaning that only designated web browsers and apps on supported phones can use it, any other kind of data isn't supported). If you want email and web browsing or maps on the iPhone you need the more expensive plans. I got 5MB for $5 on a special (told them I wanted the 10MB for $10 but they screwed up at the time and won't switch me now. I don't have/use an iPhone.


----------



## fsy (Mar 23, 2008)

thank u all for your reply, I think I will just wait for now, and hope that rogers will soon come up with a reasonable data plan.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Also, if it's identical to Fido's 2MB "Windows Mobile" option, it cones with 3 months unlimited data, which might be worthwhile to have (only for the 3 months of course).


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

just be careful with any Rogers plans that aren't the 1gb for $65. My last bill was astronomical as they decided charging me for *some* data requests while others were covered under my Vision Plan.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Both Rogers and Fido are now offering the $30 / 6GB data plans on any phone with a voice plan. The phone does not have to be locked to them, and the voice plan does not have to be on a contract (though the data plan itself is a 3 year and has a $100 ECF).

Edit: Sorry, I just realized how old this thread was. For some reason I got notification of new messages for every thread I posted in so I responded to this one without checking the date.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Something that might be useful for you guys for getting Unlimited texting with rogers (since they apparently only offer 2500 messages). Digg - Get Unlimited Text Messaging with Rogers


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

Corvillus said:


> Both Rogers and Fido are now offering the $30 / 6GB data plans on any phone with a voice plan. The phone does not have to be locked to them, and the voice plan does not have to be on a contract (though the data plan itself is a 3 year and has a $100 ECF).
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I just realized how old this thread was. For some reason I got notification of new messages for every thread I posted in so I responded to this one without checking the date.



Glad this info is posted. Trying to get a straight answer out of some reps is like pulling teeth. They must have added a few new call centers for the iPhone launch. I was trying to get that data plan and bring my own 3G phone and it took a while for someone to admit that.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Cliffy said:


> I was trying to get that data plan and bring my own 3G phone and it took a while for someone to admit that.


How did you get your own 3G iPhone? i asked the question in another thread about getting just the iPhone through an American and was told that you can't buy one in either country without a provider contract.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I didn't mean iPhone. Just any 3G phone, N95 BB Bold, etc. I am still wondering which one to get.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cliffy said:


> I didn't mean iPhone. Just any 3G phone, N95 BB Bold, etc. I am still wondering which one to get.


You're wondering which phone to get, or which plan?


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> You're wondering which phone to get, or which plan?


My indecision is on which phone to get.

I have an iPod touch so I don't really need the iPhone.


----------

